# Already in civvi U



## WaterlooWarrior (28 Dec 2011)

hello,

I havent yet been to a recruiting office as they are closed for the holidays but am doing so as soon as possible. I have always had the idea in the back of my head of joining the military after i graduate from university but only recently discovered the ROTP program and how they will accomodate a civvi U degree rather than having to go to RMC. 
I am already a second year sociology and french student at the university of waterloo. 
I am concerned that my program doesn't fit to any officer job. obviously im not looking to be an engineer but I am extremely interested in a pilot, armoured officer, artillery officer, and infantry officer. Is my program okay for those careers or would i have to switch? I am also wondering if i am too late for admition into this program and if so when does the next application process begin? It would be ideal to begin this program at least by next september. last question; do they accept many people who are already in university or is it ideal to be still in highschool?

thanks


----------



## Pusser (28 Dec 2011)

Your degree should be fine for the officer occupations you are looking at.  For many occupations any degree will do.  The recruiting centre can give the best guidance on this.  As for joining ROTP midstream and staying at a civilian university, yes this is possible, but dependent on the recruiting requirements at the time.  Again, your best bet is to get yourself to a recruiting centre where they can answer all these questions with current data.


----------



## The Travel Is There (28 Dec 2011)

If you are serious about applying then apply as soon as the recruiting centre opens again.


----------



## WaterlooWarrior (29 Dec 2011)

okay i will, thanks for the advice.


----------

